# Michelin Tyres for TT RS ~ Which ones?



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Done a little search and cant find anything relevant.

Which of the following are the ones to put on the RS? There seem to be a few options of the size 255/35/19

- Pilot Sport 2
- Pilot Sport 3
- Pilot Super Sport

I have used this site in the past, the prices are great and include fitting, but there seems the be the same tyre at a few different prices.

http://www.tyresavings.com

Prices ranging currently from £211 - £256 fitted.

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Done a little search and cant find anything relevant.
> 
> Which of the following are the ones to put on the RS? There seem to be a few options of the size 255/35/19
> 
> ...


Got PS3s from Black circles on my 8N 3.2 - in my size £125 in your size £218

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalogue/m ... e=21574977


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

PS2 or PSS


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Done a little search and cant find anything relevant.
> ...


Thanks for that, I will keep an eye on that site. I doubt that is including fitting and maybe the incorrect tyre for the RS?

Im currently running Toyo's and want to move to Michelin. Just looking on Ebay at part worn, and for around £250 I could have 4 tyres with approx 4+mm on each. Which will see me through summer in time for winter tyres on some new 18" rims. Keeps cost down in the short term...


----------



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

Camskill doing ps3 at £204.50 & ps2 at £193.30 inc Vat.
You would have to get them fitted elsewhere though.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

PSS or ps2

Wouldn't consider ps3 for a TTRS at all


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Just have the PSS. They or so much stickier in the corners! Much more confident. They seam to wear less than the Toyo's do.

The PSS's are the new PS2's I thought with a new special compound.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

As above,just fit the PSS's,great tyre
The Super sports are a step up from the PS2's with a dual compound,to give them extra grip in the dry.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

TondyTT said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


I can understand your logic, but used tyres would you know the history, could there be damage or are they warranted, worth a check.


----------



## xxxcorps (Apr 3, 2013)

Be prepared to make a few phone calls and play the various local suppliers against one another; fluffing up the prices as necessary. When I got my Good Years in December I was initially quoted nearly £800, final price; £480 fitted.
If you put the effort in you'll always get a good price.
Also; avoid used or part worn tyres; they're for a performance car, not a Metro...


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Why not the PS3??.. I was mega impressive with them on track with the APR Golf R..


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jonnyc said:


> Why not the PS3??.. I was mega impressive with them on track with the APR Golf R..


apparently more comfort orientated than the ps2 and pss.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Dunlop Sportmaxx race were super sticky tyres for me, soft compound though so shorter tyre life, more of a semi slick and good but not great in the wet but awesome in the dry.

PSS are said to be very good aswell though, many RS owners rate them highly.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> Why not the PS3??.. I was mega impressive with them on track with the APR Golf R..


when the PS3's first came out, they done pretty poorly in many independent tests,still a good tyre,but not as sporty as many others.
In this years Summer tyre tests,they've done much better,so are still a good option for everyday use.
Would be good to see a test of the Supersports,PS2's and 3's all together to check Michelin's claims though.
Like I said for someone looking for a budget tyre,the Nexen N8000 is worth looking at.
In 18" fitted to a Mini,they came 3rd last month,beating some pretty good tyres like, Bridgestone S001,and the Toyo T1 Sports which are the oem tyre for the TT RS.
The worst in that test was actually the Yokohama Parada 2's,which many rate ?,they were even beaten by the Sunew's !!
Both were classed as having dangerously long stopping distances in the wet.
As far as part worns go, I will always stick up for them ,as I'm a used tyre dealer,  
If buying partworns,just make sure they are from a reputable dealer,preferably a local shop where he has to worry about his reputation.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

For anyone interested I've found the Michelin super sports for £203.44

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres-MICHELIN/PILOT,SUPER,SPORT/255,35,R19,96,Y,XL.html

Just need to find someone o fit now...


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> For anyone interested I've found the Michelin super sports for £203.44
> 
> http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres-MICHELIN/PILOT,SUPER,SPORT/255,35,R19,96,Y,XL.html
> 
> Just need to find someone o fit now...


+1 for these, had them fitted last month, Good tyre offering some better protection for the rims, I Paid £211 so this is a dam good price!


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Asda tyres are good great prices even beat black circles


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> For anyone interested I've found the Michelin super sports for £203.44
> 
> http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres-MICHELIN/PILOT,SUPER,SPORT/255,35,R19,96,Y,XL.html
> 
> Just need to find someone o fit now...


Anywhere will fit them but you'll be looking at £10 to £15 a corner. You'll get what you pay got though... Nothing worse than cheap wheel weights that rust after a few months!


----------



## pmomarques (Aug 21, 2012)

I have PS3 on my TTS and i like 
is a good tire


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

For anyone interested, tyreleader.co.uk doing PSS's in 19" for £165.75

Does not include fitting though!


----------

